# per non tediare in area già pesantemente tediata



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

bah
moderazione democratica che in realtà non è fino in fondo perché soggetta alle tue modifiche in corsa...allora tanto vale che tu ti prenda le responsabilità e decida di eliminare che ti pare fastidioso e festa finita.
almeno si sa da che parte arriva la scure ...il padrone di casa ne ha diritto ; un paio di soggetti rancorosi molto meno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

alla fine ho tediato lo stesso


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Settembre 2011)

Torno quando avrai passato l'aspirapolvere.

Tutti questi coriandoli mi hanno messo il mal di testa.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

coriandoli?
anatema!


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

L'arte può suscitare anche un sano, o ingenuo, rifiuto.

E' anche una questione di gusto no?

A proposito ho visitato, diversi anni fa, il museo Chagall.
Resto pur sempre un inesperto, ma ne ho un piacevole ricordo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

chagall rasserena chiunque, secondo me.
ti fa sognare ad occhi aperti e ti ritrovi a sorridere senza accorgertene


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Mi è subito tornata in mente la Genesi, purtroppo è l'unica cosa che ricordo della visita al museo.

Sono appena andato a cercare tra i ricordi di quella vacanza ed ho ritrovato delle stampe che comprai al museo.

Sono quattro: Il sacrificio di Isacco, Mosè che riceve i 10 comandamenti, La creazione dell'uomo e Abramo e i tre angeli.

Sono sicuro che ti riferisci anche ad altro, a quali opere?
Guardando solo queste stampe non posso confermare le tue sensazioni.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

quando penso a chagall vedo il circo , gli amanti romantici e i colori delicati, teneri ...
dimentico spesso proprio quella parte che invece tu hai evidenziato con le stampe ...
chagall e la bibbia.
a questo proposito è interessante quello che dice lui :
"Ho sempre considerato clown, acrobati e attori 
come creature tragiche. Ai miei occhi assomigliano 
alla gente ritratta in certi quadri religiosi. 
Ancora oggi, quando dipingo una crocifissione 
o un altro quadro religioso, mi assalgono gli stessi 
sentimenti di allora, quando ritraevo la gente del circo. 
Eppure non c’è niente di 'letterario' in questi quadri, 
ed è difficile spiegare perché io trovi una rassomiglianza 
psico-plastica fra queste due arti della composizione."

niente di più diverso da quello che invece si riflette nelle mie sensazioni.
per me è così, suo malgrado


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

La metafora del circo riferita alla vita...

Quando ero bambino, l'arrivo del circo, dato che altro e meglio all'epoca non c'era, costituiva sempre un momento straordinario.
Assistevo al momento in cui i circensi e la loro carovana arrivavano, in cui montavano la tenda, sistemavano le loro cose, gli animali....ed osservavo quella gente in quelle faccende. Qualcuno li aiutava, io ero troppo piccolo. Erano nomadi, erano diversi.

Alla sera quella stessa gente si esibiva anche nello spettacolo, qualcuno di loro ricopriva più di un ruolo, io ne ero preso del tutto ed affascinato. Eppure mentre li guardavo sovrapponevo allo spettacolo le immagini di quelle stesse persone viste il giorno durante i preparativi. Ricordo certe sensazioni ancora oggi.

In ogni caso ora capisco il perchè in molte delle sue opere i suoi personaggi sembrano fluttuare nell'aria. Anche nella Genesei capita, Mosè ad esempio. Come acrobati.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

il circo di chagall è giocoso...
nella realtà una grande tristezza (dovendo fare un'altra citazione in arte diversa, mi rivolgo a fellini )


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt132 ha detto:
			
		

> il circo di chagall è giocoso...


Ho guardato alcuni dipinti circensi, è vero sono giocosi, colorati e dinamici.

Lui però dice che in quel contesto immagina personaggi tragici.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

infatti...dicevo suo malgrado.
e hai visto quanti voli? quanti personaggi fluttuanti?


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt134 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti...dicevo suo malgrado.
> e hai visto quanti voli? quanti personaggi fluttuanti?


Si, ho visto.

Sai ricordo davvero con piacere quella visita, oggi riguardando le stampe tornavo a notare quello che è lo stile di Chagall.
Mentre confrontavo le mie stampe con le immagini sul pc delle opere circensi notavo proprio quella particolarità.

Ora so da dove viene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2011)

Voglio che questo forum funzioni da solo. Non voglio essere moderatore e non voglio staccare le teste. Al massimo voglio partecipare come utente normale e sistemare i bug. Perché errori di programmazione ci sono ... e anche i furbi.

Soprattutti i furbi ipocriti, mascherati da innocenti pecorelle, ma intenti e compiaciuti in infantile eccitazione quando vedono svilupparsi grassi insaccati di sangue...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

e chi sarebbero?
sei peggio di una fiction che termina quando stanno facendo il nome dell'assassino...


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz;bt136 ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio che questo forum funzioni da solo.


Sarebbe auspicabile....anzi già avviene. Il problema è che non troverà mai un equilibrio ottimale.

Furbi, ipocriti, buoni, cattivi.....a seconda delle loro capacità possono, ad ondate, spostare quegli equilibri da una parte all'altra.

Di conseguenza il sistema non sarà mai imparziale.

Quibble, credo di capire le difficoltà che si incontrano nella gestione di un servizio, ma io credo nella moderazione attiva. Non che sia una soluzione sicura, però con le persone giuste, come moderatori, credo si possa aspirare ad un forum che perlomeno sia immune dai turpiloqui.

Detto questo, non ho nessuna intenzione di tediarti con questo discorso.
Infatti ho introdotto il mio concetto di automoderazione che è quello di cui parlavo e che personalmente uso. Anche boicottando in toto il sitema delle sole disapprovazioni.

La mia parte io credo di farla e naturalmente devo fare a modo mio proprio perchè questo forum deve funzionare da solo.
Questo per il mio senso di collaborazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2011)

So che non sarà mai perfetto, ma la moderazione non funziona ugualmente, perché è di fatto parziale. Ne abbiamo parlato a largo e lungo. L'unica via di uscita dalla parzialità è non moderare. Ma anche questo non funziona, perché manca l'autocontrollo. Infatti mi ricordo che alcuni utenti hanno esplicitamente chiesto di essere moderati, perché così potevano dire cosa volevano e qualcuno puliva dietro a loro. Comodissimo, come puoi immaginare.

Ora abbiamo questo sistema dove gli utenti stessi scelgono cosa lasciare e cosa rimuovere. Funzionerebbe se non per i furbi. I furbi sono una sorgente incredibile di invenzioni, infatti se non per loro, si sarebbe già tutto tranquillizzato.

Non sapevo per esempio della possibilità di promuovere o punire un utente quando è in attesa di liberazione. C'è qualcuno che è scomparso e mi sembrerebbe normale di lasciar perdere. No. I furbi si hanno trovato il modo per infierire da un lato, e di accelerare l'uscita: bastava cercare alcuni post vecchi dell'utente e approvare o disapprovare a nastro. Non avrei mai immaginato che lo facessero, ma grazie alla procedura non ha avuto molto effetto. Quindi ho dovuto aggiungere qualche controllo, perché questo non succeda ai fini dei barbatrucchi.

L'ultimo barbatruccato è stato Sterminator, che secondo me ha elaborato il piano, ma non vedendolo funzionare si è incazzato di brutto. E' l'unica spiegazione che ho del suo comportamento esagerato. Avrebbe potuto segnalare il problema, ma non ha potuto farlo, perché forse era (co)autore del barbatrucco.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

in attesa di liberazione mi pare il gioco dell'oca.
per non saper né leggere né scrivere mi tengo la carta per uscire di prigione e passo direttamente dal via ritirano venti euro alla cassa(faccina che pigio ma non mi appare)
sarà un barbatrucco?
(faccina che ride)


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

ah, non l'avevo ancora detto ma nel mio piccolo e decoroso blog ho messo una simpatica opzione per la quale chi commenta paga un obolo.
per manhattan posso dilazionare ...son comprensiva


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Io resto allibito dinanzi certi comportamenti.

Preferisco sempre e solo dialogare con tutti indistintamente. La sopraffazione tesa all'eliminazione è un atto malato.
Si può ottenere molto di più dal confronto se se ne hanno le capacità.

Non ho mai considerato le disapprovazioni, ora ancora meno e boicotterò il sistema unilateralmente. Solo per le disapprovazioni.


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt143 ha detto:
			
		

> ah, non l'avevo ancora detto ma nel mio piccolo e decoroso blog ho messo una simpatica opzione per la quale chi commenta paga un obolo. per manhattan posso dilazionare ...son comprensiva


   Per la miseria! E dov'era la clausola?  Sicuramente l'hai nascosta da qualche parte....in piccolo, diciamo qualche micron.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

boh,
personalmente non boicotto: non disapprovo, non approvo...o meglio lo faccio scrivendo quello che penso senza bisogno di pigiare.male non faccio ...paura non ho:singleeye:
(son tornate le faccine)
solo mi chiedo ..trucchi, piani , furbate...ma non la faremo più grande di quello che è?
ma chi caspita si mette a fare mission impossible per dire quattro cazzate:rotfl:
buonanotte 


ps manhattan non fare il furbo e caccia le palanche


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Settembre 2011)

Oddio, boicottare è una brutta parola. Semplicemente non ho mai disapprovato e mai lo farò.

PS: se non passi l'aspirapolvere la clausola decade e ti chiedo i danni per l'oculista


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2011)

Normalmente non faccio nulla, ma se pigio, allora è quasi sempre un'approvazione.

Se disapprovo, allora soltanto nei casi in cui mi sento aggredito ingiustamente con lo scopo di farmi scoppiare 

Mari' e ultimamente Sterminator sono abili richiedenti di rubini, e se la prendono pure


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt146 ha detto:
			
		

> ps manhattan non fare il furbo e caccia le palanche


Noto solo ora le migliorie. Chagall ovvio....titolo?
Sicuramente più gradevole.

CCP o Bonifico?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

gli amanti di vence.
bustarella


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt152 ha detto:
			
		

> gli amanti di vence.
> bustarella


Grazie.

PS: evaditrice, al massimo assegno intestato


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

evaditrice


----------



## dottor manhattan (29 Settembre 2011)

Minerva;bt154 ha detto:
			
		

> evaditrice


Non è un elettrodomestico! :singleeye:


----------

